# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Puente-Túnel de Oresund. Un pulso a la física y a la naturaleza

## F. Lázaro

El Puente de Oresund, es un espectacular logro de la ingeniería, conecta las dos áreas metropolitanas de la Región de Oresund: la capital danesa Copenhague y la ciudad sueca Malmö. Cuenta con dos líneas de tren y seis pistas de carretera, siendo el puente combinado tren-carretera más largo de Europa. La ruta internacional europea E20 pasa por este puente. El transporte ferroviario es operado conjuntamente por la empresa sueca Statens Järnvägar (SJ) y la compañía danesa Danske Statsbaner (DSB).




El puente *posee uno de los mayores vanos centrales de los puentes atirantados del mundo, con 490 m*. *El pilar más alto mide 204 m*. *La longitud total del puente es de 7.845 m*, que corresponden aproximadamente a la mitad de la distancia entre las costas de Suecia y Dinamarca, y su peso es de 82.000 t. 



El resto de la distancia se cubre mediante la isla artificial de Peberholm (islote de la pimienta) (4.055 m), (llamado así en contraposición al ya existente Saltholm, islote de la sal) y luego un túnel (3.510 m) en el lado danés. Las dos líneas de ferrocarril se encuentran bajo las pistas de la carretera. El puente tiene una altura libre de 57 metros. No obstante, la mayor parte de los barcos que circulan por el Oresund lo hacen por el estrecho de Drogden (donde se encuentra el túnel).

El túnel se construyó mediante secciones de hormigón fabricadas en tierra, en Cádiz (España), que fueron remolcadas por barcos hasta el lugar indicado y, una vez allí, hundidas. Se construyó en forma de túnel, isla y puente, ya que todo el tramo de 16 km de túnel resultaría demasiado caro. Y no se construyó 16 km de puente ya que se tenía que asegurar la aeronavegabilidad de la zona, pues el aeropuerto de Kastrup (Aeropuerto Internacional de Copenhague) está situado junto a la entrada actual del túnel. Las torres del puente fueron colocadas por la grúa flotante más grande del mundo y están diseñadas para que el puente no se destruya incluso en el caso de una colisión aérea en las torres.

Fuentes:
http://www.puentemania.com/archives/tag/tunel
1ª Imagen: http://img.genciencia.com/2007/05/o.jpg
2ª Imagen: http://www.denmarkfacts.com/image-fi...e_satelite.gif
3ª Imagen: http://www.ub.edu/medame/oresund3.gif
4ª Imagen: http://www.puentemania.com/wp-bridge...-oresund-4.jpg

----------


## REEGE

IMPRESIONANTE...
Muchas gracias por mostrarnos esta obra colosal... Saludos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Documental de Nat. Geographic

_Megaestructuras - El Puente Oresund_, *impresionante*  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

1ª Parte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXhQs2Z74R0
2ª Parte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Fp0...eature=related
3ª Parte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=584_t...eature=related
4ª Parte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kjn_...eature=related
5ª Parte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su29X...eature=related

Vamos, todo un sueño y a la vez un reto para cualquier ICCP... jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Otra colosal obra de ingenieria. :EEK!:  :Smile: 
Gracias Federico

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Eso sí es un puente y no el de "paquito" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Hay que tener ganas de hacer un puente, aunque supongo que habrán mirado el dinero que le van a ganar en un futuro, y lo que va ayudar.
Gracias por mostrarnos tal reto de la ingeniería, F.Lázaro :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica obra maestra :EEK!: 

Espero algún día tener la oportunidad de circular por él, tiene que ser una sensación impresionante.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Una auténtica obra maestra
> 
> Espero algún día tener la oportunidad de circular por él, tiene que ser una sensación impresionante.
> 
> Un saludo


¿Piensas ir en coche desde Vilaseca?  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por sergi1907
> 
> 
> Espero algún día tener la oportunidad de circular por él, tiene que ser una sensación impresionante.
> 
> 
> ¿Piensas ir en coche desde Vilaseca?


2.273 Km y 21 horas 04 minutos según el TomTom  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Que maravilla de obra  :EEK!:  Federico
Hay que ver lo que sabemos hacer los hombres  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *2.273 Km y 21 horas* 04 minutos según el TomTom


Y no te dice los litros de gasolina, pero si para 500km hay unos 40L, para 2.000 hay unos 180L. Y ahora están las cosas como para llenar 4 depósitos y medio... :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Impresionante, casi tanto como el puente-tunel de la bahía de Chesapeake:
http://www.cbbt.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesape..._Bridge-Tunnel

----------

